# bien rico / muy rico



## joene92

Hola a todos:

Cuando hablaba el otro día con puertorriqueños, me dí cuenta que utilizaban mucho el adverbio _bien _para formar el superlativo (que se expresa normalmente con muy, como saben). 

Para ustedes, ?hay una diferencia de significado entre a) y b)? Para mí significan lo mismo, pero la variante con bien tiene un ligero matiz afectivo.

a) La salsa es bien rica.
b) La salsa es muy rica.

iGracias!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es uso coloquial, por tanto lleno de connotaciones, el uso de _bien_ como equivalente de _muy_, que María Moliner entiende como de ponderación e insistencia, y avisa que también tiene este valor cuando acompaña a verbos. A veces tiene un matiz de protesta o reprensión. Si se aplica a sustantivos con este valor poderativo lleva la preposición _de_.


----------



## jaxavi

Según al DRAE:
2. Antepuesto a un adjetivo o a otro adverbio, funciona como intensificador enfático, con valor equivalente a muy: «Pues está bien claro» (Marsé Muchacha [Esp. 1978]); «Yo me vine a dormir porque era bien tarde» (MtnCampo Carreteras [Méx. 1976]).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es normal ese uso.


----------



## Aviador

Aquí, en el extremo sur de América, también es un término muy usado; o tal vez debería decir _bien usado_ (en todo sentido) .

Saludos.


----------



## virulea86+

La forma correcta:
La salsa está bien rica.
La salsa es muy rica.


----------



## El Nazareno

Bien, en este caso, es un adverbio mal utilizado, pues es un adverbio de modo. Es como decir "Me siento bien mal". ¿No chirría, acaso, decir "Bien mal"? 
 Lo correcto es decir muy (adverbio de cantidad): muy mal, muy rico, muy picoso.
Espero haya servido de algo la aportación.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues yo a veces me encuentro "bien mal" y me meto en cama.


----------



## mirx

El Nazareno said:


> Bien, en este caso, es un adverbio mal utilizado, pues es un adverbio de modo. Es como decir "Me siento bien mal". ¿No chirría, acaso, decir "Bien mal"?
> Lo correcto es decir muy (adverbio de cantidad): muy mal, muy rico, muy picoso.
> Espero haya servido de algo la aportación.



A mí no me "chirría", en este caso no es un adverbio de modo sino un intensificador enfático; el hecho de que en México y en otros lados ciertas expresiones sean más usadas por clases menos privilegiadas no las hace incorrectas.

Aquí la justificación de la RAE através del DPD:





> *2.* Antepuesto a un adjetivo o a otro adverbio, funciona como intensificador enfático, con valor equivalente a _muy:_ _«Pues está bien claro»_ (Marsé _Muchacha_ [Esp. 1978]); _«Yo me vine a dormir porque era bien tarde»_ (MtnCampo _Carreteras_ [Méx. 1976]).


----------



## El Nazareno

Bueno, eso es lo que dicen los puristas del lenguaje, a mí no me peguen....


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pero los puristas del lenguaje trabajan para la RAE, ¿no? Y si ellos lo aceptan...

A mí en lo personal no me parece incorrecto ni chocante su uso.


----------



## El Nazareno

Los que trabajan en la RAE adaptan la lengua al habla común. No por nada, el verbo cantinflear ya aparece en ella. Los puristas del lenguaje procuran mantener la estructura básica del idioma. 
No hay que confundir los dos términos. El que los puristas del lenguaje trabajen en la RAE no quiere decir que ambos términos sean sinónimos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Entonces los puristas del idioma hablan como Cervantes o Quevedo, o como El Cid? La lengua va evolucionando y cambiando, y si no se aceptaran los cambios no sé cómo llamaríamos a una computadora, por ejemplo.

En el CORDE aparecen varios ejemplos de esta construcción, y el más antiguo data de 1246:

...r el que el mundo todo ave de governar.  Un judío bien rico avié enna cibdat, non avié d'él más rico en...


----------



## 0scar

*bien*
*7. *adv. Antepuesto a un adjetivo o adverbio, *muy.  *U. en sent. ponderativo. _Bien tarde_ _Bien rico_ _Bien malo_


_*16. *adv. de cantidad  *mucho *(con abundancia). Hoy ha llovido bien. Bien te has equivocado. Bien tarde Bien rico Bien malo
_ 


_Dic. RAE_


----------



## El Nazareno

Jajaja si, está bien, tienen toda la razón... la lengua evoluciona. Ojo, que computadora es un neologismo, diferente a lo que estamos discutiendo.
Y, a mi terco punto de vista, los neologismos SI muestran una evolución en el lenguaje; las palabras ya existentes que -por su mal uso que va extendiéndose- se convierten en aceptadas por la RAE, pueden ser evolución O INVOLUCIÓN.
Cada cosa tiene su nombre, y cada nombre tiene su cosa.
De cualquier manera, es bueno tomar diversos puntos de vista.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

O sea que según tú debemos decir ansina, murciégalo y demás palabras que han cambiado su forma. Tal vez deberíamos de hablar de vuestra merced y cosas así. Y cantinflear, ¿no fue un neologismo?


----------



## Ibermanolo

En España no es muy común utilizar "bien" como sinónimo de "muy" pero también se usa en determinadas circunstancias: está bien buena, estoy bien jodido...

En Chile creo que lo que se usa casi exclusivamente es "harto" en lugar de "muy". ¿Algún chileno que lo confirme?


----------



## El Nazareno

No te lo tomes personal, sólo estamos exponiendo diferentes puntos de vista, ¿de acuerdo?
Piensa en esto: ansina, mesmo, y todas aquellas palabras que han modificado su estructura original, serían escuchadas con normalidad, de no ser porque con el paso del tiempo se han pronunciado mal (antes, supongo yo, era mal escuchado cuando alguien decía "mismo" o "así"). En un futuro, probablemente las palabras que ahora consideramos correctas, sean mal escuchadas.
Respecto al significado de cantinflear, nunca dije que no era un neologismo, puesto que no existía una palabra que lo definiera como tal. Pudo emplearse una palabra distinta, que tuviera raíces latinas o griegas que definieran la idea-el arte de decir mucho y expresar poco es una variante de la retórica de los sofistas- pero por el uso común, aquí en México comenzó a decir "cantinflear", en referencia al cómico nacional y a su manera de expresarse.
Nos hemos desviado en exceso del tema. Lo único que dije es que la función normal de "bien" es adverbio de modo, y ahora se le da el sentido de adverbio de cantidad. Si el uso común determina que está bien, entonces está bien.


----------



## mirx

El Nazareno said:


> Si el uso común determina que está bien, entonces está bien.



Ahora estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## El Nazareno

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## gatogab

Ibermanolo said:


> En España no es muy común utilizar "bien" como sinónimo de "muy" pero también se usa en determinadas circunstancias: está bien buena, estoy bien jodido...
> 
> En Chile creo que lo que se usa casi exclusivamente es "harto" en lugar de "muy". ¿Algún chileno que lo confirme?


Confirmo  'harto mal', así como  'bien mal'
gg


----------



## m_sant

Creo que deben existir reglas y no el uso de las palabra lo que debe determinar su significado, correcto o incorrecto, y creo que “bien mal” hasta se ve mal y se escucha peor. Uno de los problemas más comunes es la mala comunicación, no nos expresamos correctamente y entendemos o interpretamos cosas erróneas. ¿Por qué no? , comenzar a utilizar nuestra herramienta más poderosa(la palabra )correctamente.


----------



## Joel Cruzado

Decir que "bien" se puede usar en vez de "muy" cuando uno guste no quiere decir que gramaticalmente sea correcto. Muchos mal usamos la palabra "bien".
Esto viene a ser algo como las canciones viejas que usan palabras más educadas, en cambio gran parte de las canciones modernas de cierto estilo usan malas palabras. 
Tú decide. Quieres hablar con educación tradicional o quieres hablar y escribir a como te salga.
Una de las pruebas para saber cuándo usar "bien" y cuándo usar "muy" es la siguiente:
Si reemplazando la palabra "bien" por "mal" suena correcto entonces hazlo. Por ejemplo:
Estoy "bien" cansado. Reemplaza: Estoy "mal" cansado. Si no se escucha correcto entonces debes usar "muy" en vez de "bien". Por lo tanto lo correcto es: Estoy "muy" cansado.
A tu servicio, 
Joel Cruzado.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Joel Cruzado said:


> Una de las pruebas para saber cuándo usar "bien" y cuándo usar "muy" es la siguiente:
> Si reemplazando la palabra "bien" por "mal" suena correcto entonces hazlo. Por ejemplo:
> Estoy "bien" cansado. Reemplaza: Estoy "mal" cansado. Si no se escucha correcto entonces debes usar "muy" en vez de "bien". Por lo tanto lo correcto es: Estoy "muy" cansado.


Hola.

Perdona, pero eso no tiene ni pies ni cabeza... Vuelve a leer el hilo porque no es cuestión de repetir lo que han dicho compañeros de todas las latitudes o de traer lo que dice la RAE al respecto; son tan correctas _estoy muy cansado_ como _estoy bien cansado o estoy harto cansado_.

Saludos


----------



## S.V.

Y siempre fue ponderativo. El _Diccionario de Autoridades_ (1726) lo tiene, con ese mismo "_está bien malo_" en la definición. Otras acepciones sí se perdieron, como en esta oración (c 1270): _Et moriran bien seze mil omnes_: Y morirán unos dieciséis mil hombres.1


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por lo demás es una construcción románica, se usa, por ejemplo, en francés y gallego, y tiene sus raíces en el latín vulgar. Su historia indica como nace como ponderativo (_bene_ en latín tiene ese valor ponderativo y encarecedor), inicia una deriva para perder ese valor y competir con 'muy', pero al final se queda compitiendo con _harto _y volviendo a su valor ponderativo. En español peninsular se ha fijado en algunos idiotismos referidos a estados de las personas, especialmente negativos (bien jodido, bien enfermo). Se usa más en zonas de español en estado de diglosia o bilingüismo (Galicia) y en general, por arcaísmo, en zonas de español atlántico. No sería malo intentar una descripción diatópica de su uso actual en la lengua oral. En la lteratura sigue vivo como elemento expresivo.


----------



## S.V.

No decimos ese _morirán bien_, pero sí se oye _bien muerto_ en México: _para demostrar que estaba bien muerto_1; _¿Usted vio cómo si está bien, pero bien, pero bien, bien muerto?_2; _aunque lo suelten ya está bien pinche muerto_3. Es _muy muerto_ en cambio el que no se da, y de ahí la diferencia principal, que _muy_ pide una escala (¿un poco muerto o muy muerto?); mientras que _bien muerto_ se acerca a _muerto completamente._

El CORDE muestra a Galdós y a Unamuno, para España: "_Y cuando le vieron bien muerto, y se aseguraron de que no volvería hacer otra como la de Gerona, expusiéronle en unas parihuelas a la vista del pueblo de Figueras_"; "_Pero ¿es que creéis que Don Quijote no ha de resucitar? Hay quien cree que no ha muerto; que el muerto, y bien muerto, es Cervantes, que quiso matarle, y no Don Quijote_".


----------



## flljob

S.V. said:


> No decimos ese _morirán bien_, pero sí se oye _bien muerto_ en México: _para demostrar que estaba bien muerto_1; _¿Usted vio cómo si está bien, pero bien, pero bien, bien muerto?_2; _aunque lo suelten ya está bien pinche muerto_3. Es _muy muerto_ en cambio el que no se da, y de ahí la diferencia principal, que _muy_ pide una escala (¿un poco muerto o muy muerto?); mientras que _bien muerto_ se acerca a _muerto completamente._
> 
> El CORDE muestra a Galdós y a Unamuno, para España: "_*Y cuando le vieron bien muerto,* y se aseguraron de que no volvería hacer otra como la de Gerona, expusiéronle en unas parihuelas a la vista del pueblo de Figueras_"; "_Pero ¿es que creéis que Don Quijote no ha de resucitar? Hay quien cree que no ha muerto; que el muerto, y bien muerto, es Cervantes, que quiso matarle, y no Don Quijote_".



Y la oración señalada demuestra que _bien_ no equivale a _muy._


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

flljob said:


> Y la oración señalada demuestra que _bien_ no equivale a _muy._


Pero solo porque _muerto_ no es un adjetivo que admita, normalmente, una gradación: no se está _un poco muerto _o _muy muerto_ (aunque en una conversación informal o jocosa sería absolutamente normal), pero el sentido es ponderativo, como muy bien apuntaba XiaoRoel, y sí que equivale a _muy _o _mucho _con los matices que se quiera. Y para el resto de adjetivos la equivalencia es casi total...

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Pues para mí no es lo mismo _un café bien caliente _que _un café muy caliente. Agua muy fría _y _agua bien fría._


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

¿Y cuál es la diferencia que percibes, flijob? Me has dejado con la intriga...


----------



## Alemanita

El 'muy caliente' o 'muy frío' puede llegar a ser desagradable, mientras el 'bien caliente' o 'bien frío' siempre es positivo y tiene un grado deseado.
¿No es cierto?


----------



## Agró

No, no es cierto.
_La victoria de Portugal me dejó *bien *jodido_ no tiene nada de positivo.


----------



## Alemanita

Agró said:


> No, no es cierto.
> _La victoria de Portugal me dejó *bien *jodido_ no tiene nada de positivo.



De 'jodido' no dije nada; yo me refería a 'bien caliente' y 'bien frío'. 
Por cierto, a mí me dejó bien contenta la victoria de Portugal.


----------



## Tömk

Alemanita said:


> El 'muy caliente' o 'muy frío' puede llegar a ser desagradable, mientras el 'bien caliente' o 'bien frío' siempre es positivo y tiene un grado deseado.
> ¿No es cierto?


Es cierto cuando viene acompañado de adjetivos positivos como "rico, cómodo". Cuando se usa en referencia al clima no es positivo.

Muy caliente = Bien caliente.
Muy frío = Bien frío.

Ambos son sinónimos. Si quieres expresar algo positivo respecto al clima, es mejor decir cosas como "Está muy cómodo, muy lindo, bien agradable, etc.".

_¿Cómo está el café? -Está (muy) bien. _(+)
_¿Cómo está el clima por allá? -Bien caliente, mejor trae un sombrero para que no te quemes tanto y luego no estés rojo como un cangrejo.  _(-)





_¿Cómo está el clima por allá? -Bien frío, ¡qué feo clima!_ (-)


----------



## Aviador

Tömk said:


> ...
> _¿Cómo está el clima por allá? -Bien caliente, mejor trae un sombrero para que no te quemes tanto y luego no estés rojo como un cangrejo.  _(-)
> 
> _¿Cómo está el clima por allá? -Bien frío, ¡qué feo clima!_ (-)


Por aquí diríamos sin duda _¿Cómo está el *tiempo* por allá?_ El clima es otra cosa_._


----------



## Tömk

Aviador said:


> Por aquí diríamos sin duda _¿Cómo está el *tiempo* por allá? _Aquí el clima es otra cosa_._


Sí, en cada lugar es diferente. ¿Qué se va a hacer?  Lo importante es que se entienda.


----------



## Alemanita

Cuando el tiempo está muy frío me tomo un café bien caliente o me voy a la cama bien calentita. Y cuando el clima o tiempo está muy caliente lo que más me refresca es un gran vaso de agua bien fría. Un café muy caliente me quema la lengua y el agua muy fría me cae mal al estómago. 





flljob said:


> Pues para mí no es lo mismo _un café bien caliente _que _un café muy caliente. Agua muy fría _y _agua bien fría._


----------



## Agró

Y cuando mi sobrino se porta mal, su madre lo manda a la cama bien calentito (por el calor que siente en el culo, debe ser).


----------



## Tömk

Todo depende del contexto. De todas maneras, es fácil de distinguir, ya que todos esos son adjetivos que denotan algo positivo.


----------



## flljob

Yo creo que "bien caliente" tiene un componente aspectual que "muy caliente" no tiene.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

flljob said:


> Pues para mí no es lo mismo _un café bien caliente _que _un café muy caliente. Agua muy fría _y _agua bien fría._





Miguel On Ojj said:


> ¿Y cuál es la diferencia que percibes, flijob? Me has dejado con la intriga...





flljob said:


> Yo creo que "bien caliente" tiene un componente aspectual que "muy caliente" no tiene.


Y me sigo preguntando si podrías intentar explicar cuál es ese componente aspectual que ves en un caso y que no ves en el otro, y que los hace diferentes. Sigo con la intriga.

Saludos


----------

